# Lost Internet Connectivity After Norton Uninstall



## danielobrien (May 10, 2009)

I uninstalled and reinstalled Norton Antivirus 2005 (disk). Now I have no internet connection. 

I have cable internet with a Linksys router which works fine with the other two computers in the household. The computer's OS is XP Media Center Edition. Under network connections it now says, "Local Area Connection, Network Cable Unplugged" The ethernet connection to the router is not unplugged. 

I tried system restore to the previous day and it says that nothing has been changed since then. I uninstalled Norton Antivirus 2005 again using Norton 360 and installed the Norton 360 software. No luck.

I've disabled firewalls. No luck.

I reinstalled the network adaptor drivers (Intel Pro/100 VE Network Connection and Intel ProSet Application). No luck.

I suspect that Norton changed my registry. I don't trust myself making registry changes with no guidance. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm assuming XP here.



*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.




Then I'd like to see this with the cable connected to the router/modem.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## winvista00 (Aug 10, 2009)

hi,

I had a similar problem using windows vista HP. After the free trial for norton 360 ended, i uninstalled it. Now i can't get web access through any browser, and other network related programs like itunes music store, or skype, won' t work. the weird part is that the wireless signal is shown to be excellent.

johnwill, does the method you posted above for the XP user work for vista HP?

thanks


----------

